# New Izzy photos



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It may be some time before I manage to get video from my phone to the computer, so in the meantime, here are some photos of Izzy taken over the last 2 weeks 

In........









...and out









mmm, they smell nice 









Why do I need a bath?









Shall I come up now then?









Kong fun


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Ali she is just adorable. Thank you for sharing Izzy with us  x


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi ali lizzy is so beautiful, it's like looking at our floss there so alike.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Super pics as usual Ali, she is adorable .


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, they are alike aren't they? Izzy's distinctive colouring from her left ear round her eye is less noticeable now that her coat has grown more - is Flossy a Honey pup? I was originally down to view Honey's litter - they are gorgeous - but Izzy captured my heart being the comedian on the video  Ziggy obviously has a huge influence on the look of his pups


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics she still looks so diddy dx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzy and Flossy are both beautiful puppies


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww!!! just adorable!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think she is - actually, need some air, I think I'll stroll up to vets wit Izzy now and hop on the scales (her, not me!)


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

yes your write ali ziggy must have a lot to do with the likeness, flossy's honey and ziggy she still got apricot coloring on ear's and around both eye's i just love her ginger eyelashes.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy's apricot was deeper than the other pups, it's lightened a lot in the past few weeks. I love her eyelashes too, does Flossy have Ziggy's hazel/green eyes like Izzy?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Ali love the pictures.. she's a clever girl going out on her own. Can you use that strip of kong pictures along side your pita pata they're super.
Karen, Flossy is another beautiful baby x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Can you use that strip of kong pictures along side your pita pata they're super.


Yes 
Um, how?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What srummy girls Izzy and Flossy are. :love-eyes:

Karen xx


----------



## karen wilde-davies (Jun 29, 2011)

yes ali beautiful hazel/green eye's:love-eyes:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, daddy's girls indeed


----------

